# Sun Light Exposure , UV Light Bulbs



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I've read a few blogs/posts on cichlids and plecos getting sunlight exposure in outdoor tanks / ponds and having much brighter and bolder color than in an indoor aquaria. I haven't read anything about people using UVA/UVB bulbs ( ie. florescent reptile lights that have high UVB output ). I'm not even sure if these bulbs would even make a difference. Any thoughts or experiences ?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Interesting question. I use to keep reptiles so I am aware of the UVB bulbs you speak of. From my past experiences the UV florescent lights put out very little UVB. In order to get decent UVB readings you would have to use something like a mercury vapor bulb, which also emits a good amount of heat. Another consideration to take into account is UVB is filtered out by such things as plastic, glass and even water. So by the time the UVB rays reached your fish, I'd imagine it would have very little beneficial effect.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It's not just the sunlight that causes the effect. It is the natural algae, aquatic insects, and invertebrates that end up becoming part of the fish's diet that have the effect when you put them outside.

Adding a reptile lamp will add UV but it is still not the same as natural sunlight (which has a spectrum that can't be duplicated by artificial lighting). I don't think you will really see any difference.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting ..... I didn't know if something like Zoomed 10.0 ( stronger UVB bulb ) would make an effect. Thanks for all the response.


----------

